# Fail Edit!!



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

mcnutt said:


> Risky Biskies Teaser - YouTube
> 
> Just a couple of falls me an the boys had so far this season!!


Great video. Watching videos with perfect jumps, spins and landings sometimes just makes me lose touch with reality.

Will watch out for your subsequent videos. Thanks.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet Dude! Thanks!!


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

mcnutt said:


> Risky Biskies Teaser - YouTube
> 
> Just a couple of falls me an the boys had so far this season!!




Please embed for us lazy folks !! :blowup: Great video btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

zoom111 said:


> Please embed for us lazy folks !! :blowup: Great video btw :thumbsup:


----------

